# Changing double bevel to single bevel



## aichmophobia (May 19, 2016)

I am a lefthander and I have changed western chef's knife to Japanese single bevel chisel blade... very good for chopping


----------



## ecchef (May 19, 2016)




----------



## ynot1985 (May 19, 2016)

hmm... my question is why?


----------



## rami_m (May 19, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> hmm... my question is why?



Very good for chopping, I guess


----------



## ecchef (May 19, 2016)

Yep; so good that it chopped off part of its own handle scale.


----------



## bryan03 (May 19, 2016)

:lol2:


----------



## daveb (May 19, 2016)

Never be surprised at what a lefty deems "normal":scratchhead:

I remember your post about finding a suitable stone for this. What finally worked?


----------



## aichmophobia (May 19, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Yep; so good that it chopped off part of its own handle scale.



This happened during sharpening with #100 coarse stone, the carborundum stone ground the handle off.


----------



## rami_m (May 19, 2016)

Ok, so in all seriousness what you have can't be a single bevel. The ura needs to be hollow. That can't be done with a stone.


----------



## panda (May 19, 2016)

them crazy lefties


----------



## cheflivengood (May 19, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Ok, so in all seriousness what you have can't be a single bevel. The ura needs to be hollow. That can't be done with a stone.



so your saying if I were to grind the convex side of a spoon sharp, I could have my very own single bevel knife??????? :knife::groucho::bliss:


----------



## rami_m (May 19, 2016)

cheflivengood said:


> so your saying if I were to grind the convex side of a spoon sharp, I could have my very own single bevel knife??????? :knife::groucho::bliss:



[emoji28]


----------



## richard (May 19, 2016)

Wasn't kcma well known for sharpening his gyutos this way? (but for righty)


----------



## rami_m (May 19, 2016)

Ok. A right bias or a left bias does not a single bevel make. At least that's my understanding. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 21, 2016)

If the right side is not hollow... what is the OPs intended sharpening strategy - microbeveling the right side (as seems to be common on inexpensive single bevels), or actually grinding it all flat each time (is it even now?) - this will take patience, stone and metal I guess. And dealing with the burr on western stainless with that kind of grind sounds ... unpleasant.

My visual associations would be "bone cleaver","mioroshi deba","what to use if you feel like whacking something starting with the knife overhead, with motion lines, with bent stars and ringed planets (with their own motion lines) hovering above site of impact, propelling both halves of the ingredient (motion lines here too) against opposite walls.", not "good for chopping". Or alternatively "for some reason you also see similar bevels on knives that are said to be strictly for slicing". I am not trying to ridicule the design, I love experiments on cheap spare knives and am trying to understand the reasoning behind this experiment, I just do not understand how that grind will aid in chopping.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 27, 2016)

Some people like putting bevel only on one side of blade & deburr on backside. This creates a more fragile edge compared to a double bevel chef knife. I suggest that they thin at a lower bevel say 3-5% on both sides then raise to 15-20% just on cutting side. Then deburr at lower angle backside. This type of bevel can be beneficial peeling things like watermelons, cantaloupe, Honeydew, Pineapples etc.


----------



## dough (May 27, 2016)

richard said:


> Wasn't kcma well known for sharpening his gyutos this way? (but for righty)


with all due respect to everyone involved
there was only one kcma.

he also never claimed this was his style of sharpening though i can understand the connection.


----------



## malexthekid (May 27, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Ok. A right bias or a left bias does not a single bevel make. At least that's my understanding. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.



I think to be correct a single bevel is a chisel ground knife. As far as I am aware the ura was a creation to minimise the effort required when sharpening/polishing the back of the knife.


----------



## spoiledbroth (May 27, 2016)

Also there are unlike someone posted in this thread, single bevel knives made specifically for chopping, don't forget about the usuba.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 27, 2016)

@keithsaltydog I love using a (false, up to the point when I'll have sharpened out enough of the factory 10% (not degrees) ura bevel  single bevel ajikiri for peeling stuff...

@spoiledbroth wish I'd be thinking of usubas less  failed to associate the more controlled style that seems to be appropriate to a usuba with the term "chopping" seeing a rather massive looking curved blade of western-style steel


----------

